# Highpoint Rocket Raid 2200 - Drive failed - now what?

## sigmalll

Raid isnt my bag, managed to get this set up last year and its all been working peechy. Just had a HD drop out and dont really know what to do - all I can get from highpoint are instructions for using the card, not what to do when.....

So, If anyone can help out I would really appreciate it  :Very Happy: 

(follows my ignored email to highpoint support)

My rocketraid 2220 card was beeping at me when i came into work this morning, 

according to dmesg on of the HD's had failed and then recovered a few seconds 

later.

I logged into the hpt raid config (linux command line) and ran rescan, it 

stopped beeping and now all seems fine. except I now have 2 raid arrays 

listed - am i safe deleting the one thats marked as disabled?

Also, from the information that follows, am I right thinking the running array 

is no longer using drive 1/1, drive 1/8 is now in use. what do i have to do 

to get 1/1 back in use either current drive or a new one or a spare?

```

HighPoint CLI> events

ID   Type Time                  Description

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0009 Err  [05/30/2006 07:58:38] Disk 'WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0' at 

Controller1-Channel1 failed.

0010 War  [05/30/2006 07:58:38] Spare disk 'WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0' at 

Controller1-Channel8 took over.(Array: RAID_5_1)

0011 Inf  [05/30/2006 07:58:38] Array 'RAID_5_1' rebuilding started.

0012 Inf  [05/30/2006 07:58:38] Array 'RAID_5_1' rebuilding completed.

HighPoint CLI> query arrays

ID      Capacity(GB) Type    Status         Progress  CachePolicy Name

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1       1499.883     RAID5   DISABLED          --        WB       RAID_5_1

2       1499.883     RAID5   NORMAL            --        WB       RAID_5_1

1/8     249.981      SPARE     --              --       ---         --

HighPoint CLI> query arrays 1

ID      Capacity(GB) MaxFree      TotalFree   Type     Model Number

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/1     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

OFFLINE DISK

OFFLINE DISK

OFFLINE DISK

OFFLINE DISK

OFFLINE DISK

OFFLINE DISK

HighPoint CLI> query arrays 2

ID      Capacity(GB) MaxFree      TotalFree   Type     Model Number

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/8     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/2     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/3     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/4     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/5     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/6     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/7     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

HighPoint CLI> query devices

ID      Capacity(GB) MaxFree      TotalFree   Model Number         Status

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/1     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/2     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/3     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/4     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/5     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/6     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/7     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/8     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   SPARE

```

----------

## magic919

I'd be the first to say the information the RAID CLI supplies is a bit unclear.  I've not used this particular one.  But from here it seems dev 1 failed and the RAID 5 rebuilt using 8.  It moves the duff drive to a separate RAID and shows that RAID as disabled.  I'd start by replacing drive 1 and see if the RAID rebuilds that and releases drive 8 as spare.  I think it will as lower down you can see it still regards 8 as a spare drive, even though it is currently in the active RAID.

----------

## sigmalll

Removing the disk did nothing, so i reinserted, delete the array with all the unused disks, and set the disk as a spare, hopefully its will all work as i think it should  :Smile: 

```
HighPoint CLI> query arrays

ID      Capacity(GB) Type    Status         Progress  CachePolicy Name

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1       1499.883     RAID5   NORMAL            --        WB       RAID_5_1

1/1     249.981      SPARE     --              --       ---         --

1/8     249.981      SPARE     --              --       ---         --

HighPoint CLI> query devices

ID      Capacity(GB) MaxFree      TotalFree   Model Number         Status

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/1     249.981      249.981      249.981     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   SPARE

1/2     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/3     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/4     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/5     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/6     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/7     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   NORMAL

1/8     249.981      0.000        0.000       WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0   SPARE

HighPoint CLI> query arrays 1

ID      Capacity(GB) MaxFree      TotalFree   Type     Model Number

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/8     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/2     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/3     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/4     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/5     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/6     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

1/7     249.981      0.000        0.000       RAID5     WDC WD2500SD-01KCC0

```

----------

## magic919

Hmm.  This is interesting.  Looks like the RAID 5 runs with a pair of spare drives.  A spare that is regarded as part of the array and then a further spare.  That gives you plenty of safety margin.

----------

## sigmalll

I know thats how it looks, but its really a 7 drive raid 5 array with a single hot spare (was 1/8, its now drive 1/1)

----------

